# How long should I wait before tx?



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello

I'm very lucky, I've had a beautiful girl 7 months ago through ICSI.  I'm breast feeding her so my periods have only just come back.  I would love to have another, but I dont think naturally is an option tho I would be very thankful if it did. How long should I wait before going for tx again?  Time isnt on my side being 38 already.

any advice welcome.
Love
Beep
xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Beep,
We went for FET when the girls were almost a year and sadly it didnt work and we are going again for fresh cycle in a few days.
Time is not on my side either so we want to try as soon as possible.
If you feel up to it and ready just go for it.
It might not work so I want to give myself a bit time just in case.
Another friend of mine who is almost 41 had FET when her  baby was 3 months old and she is now happily pregnant !!!!


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,

I waited until DD was nearly 2 as all of my friends without fertility problems did ... but then I had an early miscarriage with my first frozen embryo transfer and a string of failures since. I am really feeling the pressure of time and the stats aren't great as you get older. I did not think you could continue to BF if taking all the drugs so did not even consider doing anything until I and DD was ready to stop feeding (13months) as I know I would have regretted stopping early especially as no guarantee of ever achieving another little miracle. I also wanted to enjoy DD as a baby and not be stressing about treatment. I think even though we have had no further successes I am glad about my decision to fully imerse myself in DD for the first 2 years.

Not sure that helps at all 

Milly xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

My DD is approx the same age as yours....we are hoping to start tx again as soon as my periods have returned and are regular...so who knows when that could be.

I guess it depends on how ready you feel for another if it worked straight away.


----------



## Notty (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

My consultant does nor advise breastfeeding when taking drugs. when I said I have heard others have done it, he said he also has heard of lots of women who smoke when breastfeeding. I therefore had to wait until I had finished breastfeeding. He also said that even when your periods return there is still a lower chance of sucess due to the increased prolactin that breastfeeding causes. 

I would have liked to do tx earlier but I did not want to stop breastfeeding. It is such a special time and as other girls have said there are no garuntees. I stopped when dd was 13 months. I was told that I should wait 3 months after stopping but I was a bit naughty on that and only stopped on day 1 of the cycle that I did tx. Sadly it did not work, I am hoping that next time I will be lucky. I know I would be finding the failed cycle harder to deal with if I had given up breastfeeding too early. It has now been 3 months since I stopped breastfeeding and my boobs are only just back to normal size and if I squeze a little milk still comes out so it does take your body a long time to get back to normal after feeding.

Good luck with whatever decision you make. I know it is hard especially as you feel time is not on your side. I'm sure whatever decision you make it will be the right one for you and your family.  xx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Howdy Beep, doesn't time fly.  So your LO is 7 months wow, lovely.  A really lovely age.  Our LO has just turned one!!  My opinion is that you should go for it as soon as possible and you feel ready (of course!).  I have heard that they like you to have stopped BF before you start the drugs, but maybe see what your consultant says.  If I was you I would book a consultant appointment, as you never know they may want some more uptodate tests, which may take a bit of time.  I'm really wanting another one, but don't think we'll do any more tx so just au natural for us.  I just think go for it now as you may need to do more than one tx and it may take time - fingers crossed you don't though.
Now our LO has turned 1, quite a few of my antenatal friends are talking about ttc no. 2 (they don't have fertility issues) and a lot of people do leave the 2 year age gap, so conceived when the first is just over 1.  I think by the time you get sorted, have an appointment, think about stopping BFing (if you are going to) it will be coming up to the 1 year mark.  How do you feel about stopping BF?  I found it hard, if you have any questions let me know.  I stopped around 7 months.

Good luck and go for it (if you want my opinion!)


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you ladies
What a numb brain I am I hadnt even thought about the drugs and BF.... How easily I forget.
Katedoll lovely to hear from you, your little one is now 1 gosh its going fast isnt it.

I don't really want to stop BF, I just love the connection with her and she will not take a bottle... 
I think I will get Christmas out of the way, hope for a miracle    in the mean time and think about tx again in the new year. 

Milly I fully understand and feel the same as you about imersing myself in dd, there are no guarantees and she is here and gorgeous.   

Boboboy and Piepig good luck with your tx coming up I send     for good news.

Lots of love
Beep
xx


----------



## maineowner (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Beep!!! 

I'm just about to start for #2.  Mainly due to the age thing, wish I had more time to play with.  I'm no longer BF so that isn't an issue for me.  Best of luck and fingers crossed for a natural pregnancy!

Anna xxx


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Anna
Good luck with #2.  Keep me informed with how you are getting on.  xx
I've got everything crossed for you. 

Love
Beep


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi

Have just come back to FF after a while away. Just wanted to join in and say that we had our son via IVF #2 and are just gearing up to do another fresh cycle. Our little boy is one next week. To be honest we probably should have thought about doing more tx before this as I am now 40, however I have only recently felt as I've mentally recovered (going back to work might have something to do with that!)

When I meet with my antenatal group I do feel a bit sad and panicky when they start talking about baby #2. Everyone is younger and nobody else has fertility issues so it can feel a bit harsh. 

I think my consultant told me to wait a year but I think that's more to do with the fact that I had a caesarian.

Is anyone in the reading area?

Good luck all

xx


----------

